# Emotiva XPR-5 in the house!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Okay... maybe not in the house just yet, but at my office. :bigsmile:*

115lbs* of a beast as it sits here waiting for me to pick it up and put it in my truck ... * 

  

You mean I got to pick it up... ME???* :blink: _*

Yes you!*_ :cunning: 

NO... NOT ME!!! :no: *

If you do not pick this up and put it in your truck you will be considered WEAK... :R

*But I am not sure I can do it. :help:

*I TELL YOU...* *YOU ARE WEAK *:devil: 

This is too heavy... it is more than I can handle... what am I going to do? raying:

*W E A K !!!* :devil: :devil: :devil: 

*Okie dokie... I have had enough of you buddy... where is my spinach?* :meal:

 

*NOW GO BOTHER SOMEONE ELSE!* :flex:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Excellent!! I'm sure I missed it somewhere but is this for an eval or permanent spot in your system?

Scott


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Both! :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice  My back hurts just looking at that box!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice!! Maybe a little jealous :yes:


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

After toting my XPA-3 up a flight of stairs I can't imagine what you must be going through. However, I find that I am much stronger when carrying A/V components than I am when carrying, say, firewood or furniture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fokakis1 said:


> However, I find that I am much stronger when carrying A/V components than I am when carrying, say, firewood or furniture.


:laugh: :TT


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... my back immediately starts hurting and I am walking slumped over when my wife says we need to move a piece of furniture... or someone in the family calls for moving help. "Uh... I would love to help, but I JUST got back from the chiropractic clinic." lddude:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Is this one of their new five-channel amps?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... this is the new one.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice!

What are the specs on that thing (watts per channel etc.)?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I thought you had amps before and sold them off because you didn't need them???
Of course I think the best reason to own any of this stuff is just because you want it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Osage_Winter said:


> Nice!
> 
> What are the specs on that thing (watts per channel etc.)?


Power Output (rated power; THD < 0.1%):
400 watts / channel (x5); all channels driven; into 8 Ohms.
600 watts / channel (x5); all channels driven; into 4 Ohms.
500 watts / channel (x2); two channels driven; into 8 Ohms.
750 watts / channel (x2); two channels driven; into 4 Ohms.
575 watts / channel (x1); one channel driven; into 8 Ohms.
1100 watts (1 .1 kW) / channel (x1); one channel driven; into 4 Ohms.




chashint said:


> I thought you had amps before and sold them off because you didn't need them???
> Of course I think the best reason to own any of this stuff is just because you want it.


I did... and I don't really need this one for my personal use, but why not. It is fun to change things up. I actually miss my XPA-1's... I liked the idea of having monoblocks and lots of power, but I also really liked that Denon 4520 too. I also like this beast of an amp. My main purpose in buying it is for the speaker evaluation events. We now have enough power to drive any speaker that comes our way... with no excuses. 500 watts per channel into 8 ohms and 750 per channel into 4 ohms (Pure Audio 2-channel).


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Both! :yes:


Auh ha!!! So you do need more head volume!!  I knew the A/V receiver power was not going to hold up long for ya :T


Congrats on the XPR-5!!


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Goodness das a lot a power :yikes: 
Maybe for the next evaluation I'll send you my BBQ sauce to evaluate?

All hogs go to heaven :rofl:

Have fun :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Sonnie said:


> I did... and I don't really need this one for my personal use, but why not. It is fun to change things up. I actually miss my XPA-1's... I liked the idea of having monoblocks and lots of power, but I also really liked that Denon 4520 too. I also like this beast of an amp. My main purpose in buying it is for the speaker evaluation events. We now have enough power to drive any speaker that comes our way... with no excuses. 500 watts per channel into 8 ohms and 750 per channel into 4 ohms (Pure Audio 2-channel).


That's cool, every once in a while (all the time) I get the itch to change or add something.
My bank account appreciates it when I resist the urge though.
Right now there are three gently used Outlaw amps listed in the HTS classifieds that I want....and I am one who is firmly in the don't need external amps camp....LOL
Next week I am having a foundation company give me an estimate to fix my house, chances are that expenditure will get me past wanting a new PC, a PS4 (wifey plays the games), those Outlaw amplifiers, and a set of bookshelf speakers I don't even have a place for...at least for a little while.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Keep in mind too, that being in the industry for a while starts to open up the availability of industry accommodations, so in many cases I am offered products at heavy discounts. I am also a former custom install dealer that still has an idle business, other than a few local sales from time to time. I DO NOT do custom install any longer... and it was short lived when I did. I am an authorized dealer for several major brands, so I get a lot of stuff at dealer cost... or distributor cost. These benefits help to entice me to buy some things whether I need them or not... NOT a good thing really, unless I can sell something to make up for it. In some cases with accommodations, I have to wait a year (or two) before I can sell the product, or I lose my accommodations privileges.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sonnie said:


> Keep in mind too, that being in the industry for a while starts to open up the availability of industry accommodations, so in many cases I am offered products at heavy discounts. I am also a former custom install dealer that still has an idle business, other than a few local sales from time to time. I DO NOT do custom install any longer... and it was short lived when I did. I am an authorized dealer for several major brands, so I get a lot of stuff at dealer cost... or distributor cost. These benefits help to entice me to buy some things whether I need them or not... NOT a good thing really, unless I can sell something to make up for it. In some cases with accommodations, I have to wait a year (or two) before I can sell the product, or I lose my accommodations privileges.


 Note to self, keep Sonnie's classified listings on high alert. Possible extravagant deals may be had. Lol! I've already seen some of the prices you put up on stuff that you list and I've wondered how you can do that!!!! I mean $1400 for a denon 4520!!! I was like whoa!!!!! Too bad when you post for sale items they are gone in a day or two usually.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And membership at HTS has its privileges too... as I had that unit listed elsewhere for more money and actually sold if for more, since no one took advantage of the discount here.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

moparz10 said:


> Goodness das a lot a power :yikes:
> Maybe for the next evaluation I'll send you my BBQ sauce to evaluate?
> 
> All hogs go to heaven :rofl:
> ...


You have BBQ sauce in California??  Must be imported from the South!:rofl:


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Epic amplifier , are they easy to connect to receivers? You need to plug each amp section to a Surge protector?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Connections are via RCA or XLR cables... preout from the receiver or processor.

I have it plugged directly into a dedicated 20 amp circuit. It requires the 20 amp receptacle.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

pure horsepower :boxer:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

With something like this, you don't even need to worry about amplification from a connected AVR even for surround channels...

This beast requires a specialty receptacle...it can't just be plugged in to an ordinary outlet/surge protector/conditioner?

If one wanted to, say, use the surround channel amps from an AVR and use this new Emotiva for the front three channels only, is there a way to "bridge configure" this model so that more power gets fed to the front two or three, bypassing the surround channels?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Well it just begs to ask! Have you hooked up the A5's to it yet?

Don't answer this untill you have...cause I don't want to hear it!!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... did a side by side with the Arx and Paradigms.

You don't wanna know.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I do.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Please do tell


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, this is probably the wrong thread to compare, but it will give you an idea of what the A5 vs the Studio 60 sounds like with the XPR-5.

It is very close, although there is a difference between the two speakers... I am having a hard time describing it. 

I had them hooked up our A/B switch and was switching with the remote. They both were sacrificing a little bit on placement, but not much. The upper end... man it is close. I think (I THINK) if I am describing this right (consulting my mentor Wayne - more like bugging him to death for several hours)... I think the 60 is a bit softer in the imaging, meaning the A5 is tighter. Soundstage width is close, I swapped the speakers back and forth from inside of one another to outside of one another... and the width was fairly equal... difference is not obvious. Depth... maybe a little in favor of the 60, but it ain't by much. If I move the A5 back up closer to me where it should be... it gets closer to the 60. Of course this is somewhat flawed testing with each speaker next to each other, but it gives me a general idea. Clarity and detail I think goes to the A5. I think the 60 might be a little more dynamic and seems to have slightly more slam to it than the A5... and again, not by much. I was actually expecting it to be better, but when you get them side by side, you quickly realize there is not as much difference as you would expect.

As far as any differences on the A5 between the Rogue, Anthem and XPR... I can't tell any significant difference... the A5 sounds good with any of these. They are all high quality amps. I can't say for sure, but it seems like the tube may have been a bit softer in the upper end, but my memory may be fooling me... it has been a while since I listened to the Rogue. I remember sitting down to listen to the A5 on the Anthem and thinking... hmmm... maybe more snap to it with the Anthem (over the Rogue), but probably my mind playing tricks on me. :huh:


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Well, this is probably the wrong thread to compare, but it will give you an idea of what the A5 sounds like with the XPR-5.
> 
> It is very close, although there is a difference... I am having a hard time describing it.
> 
> ...


Just think what the A5's would cost with a nicer _looking_ cabinet?? WOW! Heading to a meeting but definitely need to do more reading now :T

Scott


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sonnie, thanks for the pointing out your A/B notes on the A5s and 60s. I have been looking for spx <$3000 and these evals and related discussions have been very helpful, especially the comparisons. I have heard some of the speakers you guys have tested. I think I have a better feel for others based on these threads and events.

Now back to the XPR...


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Congratulations young man, I am glad to hear that someone has one of these beasties. I love the extra something these big amps have to offer a pair of speakers...or more than a pair. Looking forward to your further thoughts.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

skeeter99 said:


> Just think what the A5's would cost with a nicer _looking_ cabinet?? WOW! Heading to a meeting but definitely need to do more reading now :T
> 
> Scott


Probably $2,000+ for Cherry wood if they made them Id imagine


----------

